

Show HN: XMD – An Extensible Markdown Format - hayeah
https://github.com/hayeah/xmd

======
segphault
This is an interesting idea. I'm not totally sure how I feel about the
extensibility, but I really like that the parser can optionally generate a
JSON intermediate representation that other tools can easily consume.

